# Super Tempy RPG



## x65943 (Oct 1, 2019)

Was messing around on RPG maker and decided to make a few custom sprites.

I'm a busy guy so this is about where I'll probably get on this one (don't expect updates sadly).

That said - enjoy this short video!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2019)

:3c nice!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Was messing around on RPG maker and decided to make a few custom sprites.
> 
> I'm a busy guy so this is about where I'll probably get on this one (don't expect updates sadly).
> 
> ...




Hello.

Very good work. I think if you have more time and can take it, it will be a great game.
Maybe someday you have the time ..... 

Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 6, 2019)

No AlanJohn character. Shitgame/10.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmm, nice.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2020)

_*{myspaceFlameFont=}EXTREME ALPHA{myspaceFlameFont}*

_


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2020)

Ayy  I love how obvious the sprites were!
Also, fecking necro bump @BORTZ  BAN!


----------



## James_ (Apr 11, 2020)

Vinny: "I'm trying to find inspiration for my next track."


_ ends game_


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2020)

As long as we're bumping this, I actually had made most of a Ceedee sprite as well, but it needed a few finishing touches. Cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 12, 2020)

it would be really cool if you just added random users as random npc's
example: Mr. Looigi is in the game as (you guessed it) a cat that you can talk to.


----------



## James_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> it would be really cool if you just added random users as random npc's
> example: Mr. Looigi is in the game as (you guessed it) a cat that you can talk to.


Yes. Just yes.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 12, 2020)

James_ said:


> Yes.


James_, a meowstic that you can talk to
Stealphie, A Hat Kid that you can talk to
alexander1970, a zombie (it's a bit of a stretch but like, putting the RESIDENT EVIL 2 boxart would be dumb) that you can talk to
Bortz, a guy dressed as Spider-Man which you can talk to
Flame, a Flame that you can talk to


----------



## James_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> James_, a meowstic that you can talk to
> Stealphie, A Hat Kid that you can talk to
> alexander1970, a zombie (it's a bit of a stretch but like, putting the RESIDENT EVIL 2 boxart would be dumb) that you can talk to








Do it, x65943. Do it now. *Do it.*


----------

